# best foods list



## big_rich (Aug 26, 2016)

Here we go guys. When i first started i really enjoyed when someone posted good quality info. i read every page, every sentenance, and it helped me alot. Lots of the info you may already know but for those that don't it's a good read all props go out to my man midnight. He tough me so much and I thank him for all the great info he gave me now I want to pass the info on to others here. I want go help othere like i was helped when i stsrted .*

These are the best of the best in their category — for offseason and contest prep


I’m sure you’ve heard this cliché of nutritional wisdom: “Eat a wide variety of foods to get the best array of vitamins, minerals and nutrients.” That’s great advice because there is no such thing as a single perfect food. In the realm of bodybuilding nutrition, you need a mix of proteins for growth and different complex carbohydrates for energy. You should also include plenty of vegetables and fruits to obtain phytochemicals, which are small nutritional compounds that provide antioxidant properties, support immunity, fight muscle inflammation and supply numerous other health benefits.
That said, I’m often asked which are the “best foods” for bodybuilders. The answer depends on what you are trying to accomplish and what you are looking for. Check out my list of the best bodybuilding foods. I’ve given you my choice for the best food in each category for getting cut and for adding quality mass. Of course, you should include other foods in each of these categories, too, but relying on these “best foods” as the cornerstone of your nutrition programme will take you a long way toward your bodybuilding goals.
BEST MEAT
For Getting Cut | Turkey Breast
Drastically lower in fat than even the leanest cuts of red meat, turkey breast lets a bodybuilder pack in the*protein*with as few calories as possible. 225 grams provide roughly 45 grams (g) ofprotein*and only 2 g of fat, while the same amount of lean beef would provide 15 g of fat, yielding at least another 117 calories.
For Adding Mass | Flank Steak
Muscle building requires two major components — calories andprotein*— and you’ll find both in flank steak. Although low-fat sources of*protein*are best for dropping fat, there’s room for dietary fat in mass-gaining plans. Moderate amounts of dietary fat can be beneficial. Fat helps spare glycogen stores, exerting an anticatabolic effect, and it can upgrade the ability of the body to manufacture additional muscle glycogen. The saturated fat in red meat is also important for testosterone production. Red meat is dense in*creatine, iron and vitamin*b12*— important muscle-building nutrients.
BEST FISH
For Getting Cut | Pollack
Fat-free or near fat-free precontest diets are extremely effective in removing bodyfat, because dietary fat, more so than carbs, is extremely efficient at making its way to bodyfat stores. Pollack, like turkey breast, is very low in fat and high in*protein, plus it’s low in calories, making it ideal for getting cut.
For Adding Mass | Salmon
Many bodybuilders think of salmon as a contest fish because it contains omega-3 fatty acids. Reports indicate that omega-3s can support*fat burning, and they can. These fatty acids are primarily effective, however, when a bodybuilder has significantly leaned down already, meaning salmon is best consumed when a bodybuilder is near the end of a diet. For mass building, you can’t beat salmon. Omega-3 fatty acids fight muscle inflammation, help spare the loss of*glutamine*and increase the storage of glycogen — all of which indirectly support*protein*synthesis, the fancy name for muscle growth. These fats also protect against muscle breakdown, which can have a significant impact on growth.
BEST VEGETABLES
For Getting Cut | Broccoli and Cauliflower
These low-calorie veggies provide compounds called indoles, which can lower oestrogen levels in the body.Oestrogen helps facilitate the storage of bodyfat. Honourable mention for best vegetable goes to asparagus, which exerts a diuretic effect to temporarily enhance muscle definition.
For Adding Mass | Peas and Corn
OK, peas and corn technically fall into the complex-carb category more than the “vegetable” category. They share many of the attributes of veggies, such as fibre and phytonutrients, but they yield many more calories than other veggies, so they are a natural for mass gainers. Still, keep in mind that mass-seeking bodybuilders often neglect vegetables, believing themto be “diet food”. Actually, the body needs vegetables to enhance digestion and as a source of fibre, vitamins and minerals to keep the immune system healthy and to help the body properly use the amino acids and complex carbs it is getting. With the advent of shakes and the desire for more*protein, a complete lack of vegetables may be one of the biggest shortfalls of many would-be mass-gaining diet plans.
BEST FRUIT
For Getting Cut | Strawberries
Yielding only 50 calories per 150 grams, strawberries head the list. Their fibre content will help you feel full, allowing you to eat less and keep calories under control. Strawberries are also high in vitamin C and other nutrients. Cantaloupe comes in a close second. An entire small-size melon yields approximately 150 calories — about as many found in four rice cakes.
For Adding Mass | Raisins and Figs
I’ve yet to write up a hardgainer’s nutrition plan that didn’t include raisins — usually in the first meal of the day, mixed into porridge. I include them for the carbs. 75 grams of raisins yields 60 g of carbohydrates, the top source of energy for muscles duringtraining. Raisins are not only dense in carbs, they also don’t bloat the stomach. They are also rich in powerful antioxidants. Mixed with hot cereal, they make an ideal pre- or posttraining snack.
Figs are also concentrated in carbs and provide the body with benzaldehyde, a cancer-fighting compound, as well as ficin, a digestive enzyme that aids*protein*digestion. Frequently, cancer-fighting compounds are also anti-inflammatory in nature and support immunity, which assists in muscle recovery.
BEST GRAIN
For Getting Cut | Slow-Cooking Oats
250 grams (cooked) yields only 25 g of carbohydrates — and, compared to 25 g of carbs from a fast-digesting source, oats are less likely to make you fat. Oatmeal is high in fibre, which slows down digestion. This helps you feel full, warding off hunger, and it also helps control hormones and enzymes, such as insulin and lipoprotein lipase, which might affect the storage of bodyfat.
For Adding Mass | Pasta
Hard-training*bodybuilders will want to start with a daily carb intake of at least 2 g per pound of bodyweight and move up to 3 to 4 g. To get in all those carbs, you need to eat foods that are dense in carbs, and pasta fits that description. Even though many people think of pasta as a “refined” carb composed of white flour, it’s not. Most pasta is made with semolina flour, which is better than white flour due to its mineral content and digestibility. Semolina breaks down slowly, providing steady fuel for better recovery. 140 grams of cooked spaghetti or macaroni provide 120 g of carbs.
BEST CHEAT FOODS
For Getting Cut | White Bread and Bagels (with Jam)
This category is tough, as the best answer may be any refined carbohydrate — fat-free biscuits or fat-free cake. When you are trying to get ripped, cheating — eating a high carbohydrate snack on occasion — can trick the body into believing the diet is over, which helps give a kick to a slowing metabolism. The caveat: these cheat snacks are effective when the body has already dropped a serious amount of bodyfat. That’s the period when metabolism tends to slow. If you are cheating straight out of the gate — the initial few weeks of a diet — then you will only slow the fat-burning process.
For Adding Mass | Various
Keep it simple: there’s nothing wrong with a burger and chips every once in a while. There’s definitely no special cheat food for gaining mass. If you are a hardgainer, you can eat five clean meals a day and one meal that is much higher in fat. The daily net fat intake will remain fairly reasonable. On the other hand, if you struggle with bodyfat, I don’t recommend eating high-fat foods. Include them only on rare occasions.
There you have it: the best of the best. Base your bodybuilding diet on these foods and other quality bodybuilding foods, and you’ll make even better progress toward your goal, whether you’re trying to get cut or striving to gain muscle.


----------



## srd1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Good read brother thanks for the info.....diet is and has always been my Achilles heal fucking sucks cause it's the most important part.


----------



## big_rich (Aug 28, 2016)

It's all basic knowledge taken offline but it's just good to look back over it and for the newbies


----------



## gkn525 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that rich,that came just in time too I'm doing a bulker now&this has some very good info I'll be using.


----------



## big_rich (Aug 28, 2016)

Forsure bro im glad you appreciate it I got lots more. None of this info is mine just would like to post quality content for the members. you can look all this up online I'm jus bringing bits and pieces I feel are quality here


----------



## jamesroben (Apr 7, 2017)

Fruits and vegetables are best food ever because these are natural food and natural food are always best for health.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 8, 2017)

Great read. My wife and daughter went vegetarian a few years ago. I still eat plenty of meat but my bloodwork has really improved because I eat so much more fruit and veggies. We eat so much broccoli,cauliflower,peppers,onions,garlic,etc. 
I still love my . 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Apr 8, 2017)

This is what I'm making now. I'll mix it with my eggs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

Nice read


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Sandpig (May 24, 2017)

Can't beat pizza 
Has all the macros in it .[emoji12] 

Sarcasm guys!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

Interesting food list and recommendations


----------



## JoshuaGilbert (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for this food list.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 13, 2018)

Eggs brotha!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

